

Startups Don't Celebrate Christmas - AdamDuMonde

Well, perhaps your startup does, but mine doesn't.  A few presents and a family dinner is all and then back to coding, writing content, and fixing bugs.<p>While much of the Christian-Catholic world is thinking about anything but work.  I couldn't get it out of my mind if I tried nor could I pry myself away from it for more than a few hours for anything less than a grievous injury of a loved one.<p>Does anyone else find themselves in a similar position on this day?  Is this a common dilemma of impassioned founders or is this an unbalanced entrepreneurial lifestyle bound for eventual implosion?  Thoughts?  Input?<p>Merry X-Mas HN or whatever you happen to be celebrating during this holiday season!
======
czbond

      Unbalanced lifestyle.
    
      A day off helps morale and spirt of the team more than anything. Time off gives the team a chance to slow down in a lifestyle that will run you into the ground the other 364 days a year. IMHO.

------
dorkitude
You can't have breakthroughs without breaks!

